# How long does Coloyxl take



## Poo Pea 4 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had really bad constipation for a few months now. I was in remission for this for about 2-3 years using magnesium, but its back with a vengance. I have taken coloyxl with senna, how long does this take to make me have a bowel movement? I took it 5 hours ago.I have pain, bloating and discomfort all around the middle of my abdomen, around the navel (2cm in distance in each direction to make a circle).I have tried to have a liquid diet today of up and go (a drink thing) hoping it will help pass it all through.Im not only scared it wont work but im also scared it will work with a vengance... as in nausea and vomiting.Please if anyone can help i would appreciate it, i have no idea what to do.I have a dietician appoitment tomorrow cause i have no idea what to eat anymore. I bought some fibre which i thought i would start after the coloxyl works. But now im getting scared the coloxyl wont work at all :-(I constantly am so bloated i look pregnant and it feels aweful, its so uncomfortableThank you


----------



## Poo Pea 4 (Feb 10, 2009)

Im also trying really hard to drink heaps of water.I wish there was an easy answer for all this, ive had IBS for at least 15 years now and im over it. I mean really why cant i eat a pizza and feel normal, why cant i poop and feel good it the tummy. This is not fun at all.


----------

